# Food for thought



## Sully (May 26, 2015)

Here's an interesting article I read recently. It references the Bro community, but isn't necessarily about us. But, technically, it's about all of us. It's a good, quick, thought-provoking read. 

5 Brainwashing Tricks That Work No Matter How Smart You Are | Cracked.com


----------



## humpthebobcat (May 26, 2015)

Ya shit is crazy man...I feel like the only point of life is to eat, screw, and raise kids...and everything else is just tricking people who haven't figured that out yet and think there is something special about being here haha....then once they figure it out they perpetuate the tricks back on the younger ones than them and so on and so fourth lol

good read tho, thanks for posting!


----------

